# Arkel Dry Lite Panniers



## Bradjs (Aug 19, 2014)

Hi

interested to know if anyone has used Arkel Dry Lite Panniers. if so how did you find them and would u recommend them for mountain bike adventures

Thanks
Brad


----------



## Trower (Apr 27, 2009)

Not many people use panniers for bikepacking as they can catch on a lot of stuff in techy terrain. I've used smallish front panniers on a couple trips that where more gravel roads and a bit of less techy singletrack. Guess it depends on what you plan on doing;-) 

As far as panniers go, I've used some nashbar waterproof front panniers commuting and gravel riding for 3 years and they are amazingly good! Best for the money I would say;-)


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

Haven't used or fondled them. Heard they are sort of minimalist ("light-duty"), and not workhorses that you would use for weighty cargo. They don't appear to have any horizontal compression straps, which are key for keeping the load in check off pavement. Easy enough to retrofit with some. If you do, be sure the strap runs around the rack as well as the bag, so it holds the pannier tightly against the rack.

The tensioned hook attachment at the base of the bag has been standard pannier attachment fare for decades, but is suited to smooth surfaces. This would behoove me further to bolster them with some hrz compression straps. And as always, anything elastic, such as the lower hook tensioners, will rot and lose elasticity.

I don't see these as designed with off-road touring in mind; more a glorified drybag for road touring and commuting. Arkel's marketing materials for the bags infer this (no visuals or mention of off-road use). Nice pricepoint, tho.


----------



## Aushiker (Sep 27, 2007)

There has been quite a bit of discussion etc on these panniers over at the Bike Forums. Might be worth a read.

Andrew


----------

